# High Contrast (bikini)



## Allen (Dec 2, 2010)

C&C always welcome.

Playing around with some Alien Bees and a white background.






Two lights on the background with barn doors, two soft boxes on the subject--one on the left one on the right.
24mm


----------



## ghache (Dec 2, 2010)

I like this,


----------



## Allen (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 2, 2010)

Im thinking the color shot of this would be killer. not digging it in B&W


----------



## Allen (Dec 3, 2010)

Except for resizing it this is basically straight out of the camera.
My background light on the left is a little hot.

I made the monotone because I want to try this image as an alternative process (VanDyke or Cyanotype)  I haven't tried one yet with a white background and I want to experiment with a range of different density negatives.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 3, 2010)

Allen said:


> Except for resizing it this is basically straight out of the camera.
> My background light on the left is a little hot.
> 
> I made the monotone because I want to try this image as an alternative process (VanDyke or Cyanotype)  I haven't tried one yet with a white background and I want to experiment with a range of different density negatives.



Just as I thought great shot. what PP software are you using?


----------



## Allen (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you, sir. 

CS4


----------



## chito beach (Dec 3, 2010)

Just a thought, try playing with highlights and shadows a bit. you might be able to pull out the texture difference in the bikini and make it pop a bit to delineate it from the white wall in the B&W conversion


----------



## Allen (Dec 3, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 3, 2010)

Allen said:


> Will do.



love the pose and the light.


----------



## Allen (Dec 3, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Will do.
> ...



I stole the pose from an Uma Thurman shot I liked. 
I set the lights up as I did because that's kinda the only way they would fit in the small room we were working in (no space behind me or above to place the soft boxes anywhere other than on either side).  That said I like the way they came out.


----------



## chito beach (Dec 3, 2010)

Allen said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > Allen said:
> ...



many times some of your best comes from what we are forced to do by circumstances. Id definitely revisit the lighting setup in the future


----------



## Allen (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll dig out a few more from the same day that work really well as monotones and post them up tomorrow (today now I guess since it's 1:30am here).


----------



## Frequency (Dec 3, 2010)

Well posed; in the colour version B/G appears artistic; in the B&W it appears like some artifacts

Regards


----------



## Allen (Dec 7, 2010)

As a VanDyke


----------



## triangular (Dec 19, 2010)

You know, I actually prefer the b/w. It seems very classic that what. Your VanDyke sample is rather nice to.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 19, 2010)

I like the concept, I like the pose, I just think the lighting was a bit hot. But then again maybe it's not, if the raw file was available I would probably give it a whirl in Viveza 2 to see if I could pull a more natural skin tone out, a bit warmer, and add a bit of contrast to the girl. Then you could do some different treatments (B&W, sepia, etc) and see how they turn out then.


----------



## Photoartomation (Dec 20, 2010)

Just perfect


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the black  and white


----------

